#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Click Here:
*
NIT Goa Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Goa Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Goa Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Goa Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
50103

*OPPH*
648502

*OB*
154622

*OBPH*
126457

*SC*
232461

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
191547

*STPH*
NA






*NIT Goa Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science and Engineering
Electronics and Communication Engineering
Electrical and Electronics Engineering
*NIT Goa Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 39,000/- Per Year.

*NIT Goa Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 22,000/- Per Semester.

*NIT Goa Engineering Placements 2012:* NA.

*NIT Goa Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Goa (Konkani: गोंय) is Indias smallest state by area and the fourth smallest by population. Located on Indias west coast in the region known as the Konkan, it is bounded by the state of Maharashtra to the north, and by Karnataka to the east and south, while the Arabian Sea forms its western coast.Goa encompasses an area of 3,702 km (1,430 sq mile). It lies between the latitudes 1453′54″ N and 1540′00″ N and longitudes 7340′33″ E and 7420′13″ E.


Panaji is the states capital, while Vasco da Gama is the largest city. The historic city of Margao still exhibits the cultural influence of the Portuguese.Renowned for its beaches, places of worship and world heritage architecture, Goa is visited by a large numbers of international and domestic tourists each year. It also has rich flora and fauna, owing to its location on the Western Ghats range, which is classified as a biodiversity hotspot.


*Infrastructure and facilities:*
The GEC Campus has been renovated and refurnished to provide academic and administrative activities. A Library and Computer Centre has been set up for the students NITG. Hostel and dining facilities for the students has been provided in the campus. Two cafeterias, excellent facilities for sports and games and facilities for co-curricular and extra-curricular activities are being provided. Buses have been deployed for local transport of faculty and students from nearby places to the campus.

*NIT Goa Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA. 

*NIT Goa Address:* National Institute of Technology Goa, Goa College of Engineering Campus, Farmagudi, Ponda , Goa , PIN 403 401, India.

*NIT Goa Campus Virtual Tour:* NA.





  Similar Threads: NIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities VIT Vellore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities JMI New Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities SEC Chennai btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Sikkim btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

